
My fully optimized life allows me ample time to optimize yours - geoah
https://www.mcsweeneys.net/articles/my-fully-optimized-life-allows-me-ample-time-to-optimize-yours
======
cgrusden
I like to see how other people try to "optimize" their lives. Unfortunately
there is no silver bullet, but definitely some takeaways from this lifestyle I
like:

* Multiple blender pitchers (to not have to keep rewashing one)

* The multi-photo frame on the desk (I would probably put cars/places to travel or that I have already traveled)

* Dedicated 3pm time to exercise

Most of the actual activities of this "fully optimized life" are completely
subjective. This optimized life description is really just a routine and
sticking to it. If everyone actually stuck to a routine, they would also have
ample time, but most everyone allows distractions to de-rail them.

